# Bounced Cheques under my name



## dubaifinancial2020 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, I let my friend borrow few cheques for me so she can enroll her kids and use others as guarantee for her accommodation and one is to guarantee that she will pay her one friend. Now the cheques are deposited and of course theres no fund. and shes not answering my calls anymore. Anything i can do legally so the responsibility of the debts will not go on me?

Thanks,
Samer


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Your cheques, your signature, your problem.

You can try telling the police but their response is likely to be that you issued cheques without the funds to have them honoured. Its a story I am sure they have heard before.


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

They will go after the person who gave them the cheques. If she gave the cheques to a certain person or entity in return for goods and services, the legal obligations falls on her. Not you. 

However your bank will have to report the bounced cheques to central bank unless you explain your situation. As you obviously cannot control the use of a banking instrument given to you they might close the account. The banks has discretionary powers. 

If she legs it, and if the aggrieved party lodges a Police report, you are likely to be called up to rule out collusion. But the debt does not fall on you if there is no collusion. 




dubaifinancial2020 said:


> Hi, I let my friend borrow few cheques for me so she can enroll her kids and use others as guarantee for her accommodation and one is to guarantee that she will pay her one friend. Now the cheques are deposited and of course theres no fund. and shes not answering my calls anymore. Anything i can do legally so the responsibility of the debts will not go on me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Samer


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

falcon01 said:


> They will go after the person who gave them the cheques. If she gave the cheques to a certain person or entity in return for goods and services, the legal obligations falls on her. Not you.
> 
> However your bank will have to report the bounced cheques to central bank unless you explain your situation. As you obviously cannot control the use of a banking instrument given to you they might close the account. The banks has discretionary powers.
> 
> If she legs it, and if the aggrieved party lodges a Police report, you are likely to be called up to rule out collusion. But the debt does not fall on you if there is no collusion.


Total and utter crap.

The offence is writing out a cheque (as in your signature is on the bottom of it) with insufficient funds, so "bouncing" the cheque, and the person who bounced it is the signatory, no matter what it was used for.

Also it's not the bank who reports the cheque it is the person or organisation to whom it was made out to.

I do wish people wouldn't spout complete and utter rubbish on this and any forum. 

You obviously don't know the UAE Law.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Your responsibility 100%. There is no escape either you pay or get jailed.


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Not true. If he did it in good faith. And there is no offence to stop someone helping others with a cheque. I am stating this in the context of UAE. Note the comments about collusion.

You might want to read the comments carefully. The bank addressing the bounced check is separate from the aggrieved party who is not paid making the report. 

This sort of misinformation is not helping anyone. 



The Rascal said:


> Total and utter crap.
> 
> The offence is writing out a cheque (as in your signature is on the bottom of it) with insufficient funds, so "bouncing" the cheque, and the person who bounced it is the signatory, no matter what it was used for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

falcon01 said:


> Not true. If he did it in good faith. And there is no offence to stop someone helping others with a cheque. I am stating this in the context of UAE. Note the comments about collusion.
> 
> You might want to read the comments carefully. The bank addressing the bounced check is separate from the aggrieved party who is not paid making the report.
> 
> This sort of misinformation is not helping anyone.


Hi,
I really think you are wrong.
Whoever has received a cheque that subsequently bounces can open a police case.
They won't care what name is at the bottom of the cheque - they simply want their money for goods/services provided.
Police will contact person that owns the bank account to find out when they will be paying the person/company that cheque was written out to.
If no funds are forthcoming - then person who signed cheque could face a police case.
I would never give a blank cheque to a "friend"!
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

falcon01 said:


> Not true. If he did it in good faith. And there is no offence to stop someone helping others with a cheque. I am stating this in the context of UAE. Note the comments about collusion.
> 
> You might want to read the comments carefully. The bank addressing the bounced check is separate from the aggrieved party who is not paid making the report.
> 
> This sort of misinformation is not helping anyone.


In 15 years living here I have NEVER heard of this - at all! 

Whoever writes the cheque is liable for it. You should never give a cheque to someone else.

IF the police were to look into the whys etc, you'd need evidence to prove it, but the likelyhood is they won't care, cheque bounced, person whose cheque it is, is liable.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Look, the "offence" is signing a cheque without sufficient funds in your account.

THAT IS THE OFFENCE

The judge asks, "Is this your signature", if it is you say yes and YOU ARE GUILTY.

falcon01, I have no idea what planet you're on, but me, choc and steve have been here for a combined total of around 40 years, you've been here 6 months. 

Kindly stop spreading fake news/fake "facts", get some experience before you give potentially life changing false information to people.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh and just to add, banks don't give a monkey's toss about a bounced cheque, they'll still charge you for it.


----------



## 1506994 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Lawyer*



dubaifinancial2020 said:


> Hi, I let my friend borrow few cheques for me so she can enroll her kids and use others as guarantee for her accommodation and one is to guarantee that she will pay her one friend. Now the cheques are deposited and of course theres no fund. and shes not answering my calls anymore. Anything i can do legally so the responsibility of the debts will not go on me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Samer


Hi Samer. Yes the cheques you issued, you are ultimately legally responsible for. It is a shame that kindness is repaid in this way, and that the law doesn't account for it

Were the cheques for a large amount? Really you should go to a trustworthy lawyer who may be able to help. Either to put your case, or to track down the "friend" and coerce a confession of responsibility.

Good luck and I hope your kindness results in good karma for you with this matter


----------

